# Ipod Nano 5G, molette "dure"



## Jean-Charles (1 Avril 2008)

Bonsoir à tous et toutes, j'ai un problème avec mon Ipod nano, la molette est comme qui dirait "enfoncée"; en effet, les touches play/pause, "next"/"previous" sont devenues "dures" à enfoncer. Elles marchent certes encore mais elles sont beaucoup moins sensible que avant.
Est-ce que je sais y faire quelque chose ?
Est-ce que la garantie peut jouer? En effet mon Ipod à 6 mois et est vachement bien conservé, pas de coups ni griffes...

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses et conseilles


Jc


----------

